# LAKES FZR 6500 MTB beim OBI in Königswinter geglaut !!



## lakes-MTB (19. Oktober 2003)

Bin sehr frustriert, 

mir wurde am Freitag den 16.10.03 zwischen 15.30 und 20.30 mein 2. Fahrrad inerhalb von 5 Monaten gestohlen. 

In dieser Zeit habe ich dort gearbeitet, und mein Bike stand direkt vor dem Haupteingang. War mit zwei ABUS Schlössern gesichert. 
(Vieleicht noch nützlich RH 57cm und MAGURA JULIE SB)
Wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst wird das das BIKE bei ZWEIRAD FELD in St. Augustin verkauft.


Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas gesehen oder hat das Bike im Bereich Köln/Bonn/KW. gesehen?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tip, sollte ich das Bike wieder finden BELOHNUNG!!!

Bei Bedarf maile ich natürlich Rhamennummer.


----------



## ani71 (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

bitte sende doch mal die Rahmennummer. Vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße
ANina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

Schau mal in sein Profil ! Er wird deine Nachricht nicht lesen denke ich...bissl lange her oder ?


----------



## publicenemy (22. Mai 2007)

meine nachbarin hat das auch gekauft ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Mai 2007)

publicenemy schrieb:


> meine nachbarin hat das auch gekauft ...


Das ist ein schweres Schicksal! Wie kommt sie damit klar?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (23. Mai 2007)

publicenemy schrieb:


> meine nachbarin hat das auch gekauft ...



wie das auch gekauft ? Das Geklaute, bei ebay ? Und jetzt zockt der Dieb alle Käufer bei ebay ab !!


----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2007)

publicenemy schrieb:


> meine nachbarin hat das auch gekauft ...


 
WOW, das ist ja super interessant!! Da danke ich für die Info und der Ersteller des Threads freut sich bestimmt auch nach 3,5 Jahren mal wieder ein Antwort zu bekommen!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Mai 2007)

Na, na, na.

Vielleicht erhofft er sich ja irgendwelche Geheiminformationen über Lakes, mit denen er dann die Nachbarin doch noch rumkriegt - soll ja nicht immer klappen, mit der Nachbarin. Dann noch matte Gläser mit Glasfraß etc, da isses schwierig.


----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Na, na, na.
> 
> Vielleicht erhofft er sich ja irgendwelche Geheiminformationen über Lakes, mit denen er dann die Nachbarin doch noch rumkriegt - soll ja nicht immer klappen, mit der Nachbarin. Dann noch matte Gläser mit Glasfraß etc, da isses schwierig.



Mit einem Liteville wäre das nicht passiert..


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Mit einem Liteville wäre das nicht passiert..



Liteville hilft gegen Glasfraß?


----------



## supasini (28. Mai 2007)

Volker, gib's zu: du bist ja nur froh, dass endlich mal andere verarscht werden können... 
Aber wie du als alter CD-Fahrer weißt: das ist nur der Neid!
Dann können wir ja im nächsten Winterpokal ein Team der Ausgestoßenen machen (evtl. darf Thomas alias daywalker74 dann auch mitfahren, er ist auch in Überlegungen zu einen mit Spott zu überhäufenden Rad verstrickt...) 
Rotwild-Fahrer wären doch auch noch dankbare Opfer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (28. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Liteville hilft gegen Glasfraß?



Ich hatte jetzt eher and die Nachbarin gedacht, aber die Frage nachdem Glasfraß ist natürlich auch berechtigt. 
Oder verursacht Liteville etwa Glasfraß?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...Dann können wir ja im nächsten Winterpokal ein Team der Ausgestoßenen machen...



...nicht schlecht. wir hatten auch an ein team "die betrüger" gedacht, immer schön viele punkte eintragen und damit im wespennest stochern...


----------



## supasini (28. Mai 2007)

jeden Tag 302 min (Rolle)


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte da noch einen unbenutzten Leidwill Aufkleber vom Brocken Rocken. Sollte mein Sofa als Leidwill verkleiden. Nicht mit mir.  Billig abzugeben, der Aufkleber, nicht das Scott Sofa.


----------

